# Homemade Stand for 180g Tank



## ricmcc (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello: I am new to this site, new as in today, so please forgive me if a similar question has already been asked and answered. 
Has anyone any experience with constructing a tank stand using concrete blocks, say one set each corner, one between the corners, and at midpoint a stack of concrete blocks (for a total of nine stacks) covered by a 3/4 " piece of marine plywood, and that covered by a maybe 1/2"piece of Styrofoam. Obviously looks are not my main concern here, rather strength and stability. The tank footprint is 72"x24"'. The floor it will be on is very level concrete, sort of semi-furnished room in early Jaques Cousteau/late Jimi Hendrix (my fish/herp room, in other words). The main reason I ask is that while it does seem logical to me, I have never built a tank stand before, and my general mechanical skills would likely be considered to be good, were I say a gerbil or something. Therefore, far better to ask, thereby showing far more foresite than I normally would (after 56 years, I am starting to learn, somewhat-now the trick will be live to be 306 so I can be a legit DIYer. Any thoughts, suggestions, etc. would be greatly appreciated. Thx----rick


----------



## ricmcc (Oct 2, 2013)

Soprry, shoulnd mention that I aim for a total stand height of approx. 24"--rick


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Your idea should work, it's certainly less work than building a wooden stand though probably not as stable.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Rick, There are lots of pics of cement block stands floating across the internet, to give you some visuals of what you are proposing.


----------



## ricmcc (Oct 2, 2013)

Well, in the better late then never category, just to say thanks for the responses.
I ended up using a few extra blocks, and while no one is ever likely to write an ode to their beauty, that sure are solid.
I'm currently using them on two 220g, 3 135g, and a 90. In Canada, I metal stand with a 72"x24" foot print costs about $400.00; my version, about $75.00.
As my Mom always used to tell me when I was upset, looks are overrated, where cheap is vastly underrated. Thx again-----------rick


----------

